# "Make this folder private" is grayed out.



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I've never felt the need for making folders "private" (encrypting them); but since my laptop is coming more and more into use I am beginning to see the need for encrypting the folders on it that contain sensitive information.

It's bad enough to lose a laptop; but, the customer data falling into the wrong hands would be a major catastrophe.

Now to the problem: I have right-clicked on the folder I want to encrypt; but the check-box next to "Make this folder private" is grayed out. The thought I had was that this is a feature not available in XP Home; but, it seems odd they would even enter that text in the home edition if it were not available.

Pardon my ignorance; but, can anyone help on this?

And if this feature isn't available in 'Home', what alternative solutions are best?

By the way, I am running NTFS.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The EFS (Encrypting File System) is a feature of Windows XP Professional and is not available in the Home Edition.

Making a folder "private" has nothing to do with encryption and is a permissions issue, again unavailable, for the most part, in XP Home Edition, though access to security features is available in Safe Mode.

I'd suggest upgrading to XP Professional, a good third-party encryption program, or a "Dead Man's Switch" program whereby the hard drive is zeroed if the wrong password is entered or some other set of criteria is satisfied.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have XP Pro here on three machines and I have three copies of XP on OEM CD. Are there some files I can rob from the XP Pro CD and put into the 'Home' computer that will allow me to use EFS on the 'Home' computer?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I looked through my services trying to find what are responsible for driving the EFS file system, but I honestly can't tell which they may be. Installing the service on Home Edition should not be a problem, but all I see is a file system driver and file system filter driver with no qualification, so I'm unable to advise on what you should do since I am unable to distinguish which belong to EFS and which to NTFS..


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

The laptop I am using and on which I need an encrypted file system is going back to the dealer. Odd thing is that Averetec (the maker) says changing the OS from Home to Professional will end all software tech support. I don't know why as they sell the same computer with Pro on it.

I ordered another model with Pro on it from NewEgg Saturday and I got confirmation this morning that the order has been shipped. So this problem has been fixed for this time.

It would still be nice to figure this problem out for future reference, though.


----------



## penguin4 (Mar 21, 2005)

For anyone still wondering about this issue, here is the Microsoft official answer.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q307286/

1. In short, you can only make a folder private if it is in your actual account profile (ie. My Documents, etc.)
2. You can only use this feature if the folder is on a drive using the NTSF file system. If you are using FAT32 then you are out of luck entirely.


----------

